# The Official GRID Thread



## shift (Jun 3, 2008)

guys, anyone play GRID from Codemaster?

if yes, then 
1. how is it?
2. what high end cars are there?
3. what race mode are there, i mean like drift, sprint, circuit ?
4. can the cars be customized like NFS?


thanks


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

1. Cool
2.Just started
3. nO its in league with others from codemasters....not the EA type....
4. Rally-ish style...

Only played for 20 mts.....Nothing unlocked....
Freaking great control and graphics wise awesome....
and gameplay i have heard will be good....


----------



## shift (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

any idea when will we get in india? i mean, the original!


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

hehehhe....sorry mate..cant help ya....

but i dont think official release is here....

try Pallika  or NP....maybe....


----------



## xbonez (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

still in the process of "acquiring" it...will let u know my feedback


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

Yes.

This is our review of the PC version of the game.

Race Driver's GRID PC Review


----------



## rockthegod (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

I am currently half-through the game.... needless to say.. THE BEST PC RAcing game till date (Sorry guys, I am compelled to rate it above NFS and NFS:MW... since this game feels like fresh air in the arena of PC racers)....  This game has the BEST graphics and physics for a PC game till date... and the driving feels simply AWESOME.... !!! This game is exactly what NFSS should have been.... seems like Codemasters will kill the NFS series as what their attitude seems to suggest till date....   But, now, i am immersed in drifting.. scored 4 DKs in my last one in Japan.... I LOVE DRIFTING !!!!


----------



## m-jeri (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

????....

u got issues...


----------



## paranj (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

GRID is aussie go play it. kinda DiRT type and if u are a NFS "fanboie" than stay away. cuz its not that u dont need GRID, but GRID dosent need u. (hope u understood)


----------



## hsr (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

Ya a lot of in a lot of


----------



## desiibond (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

Started playing GRID yesterday. Damn good visuals. Superb smoothness and is definitely better than any NFS game. I never ever thought of any racing game other than NFS till Carbon and after playing Prostreet, i started looking for other racing games and finally found this amazing game. I will rate it 9.5/10. It's already ranked at 6 out of 9800 games at IGN.


----------



## ajaybc (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

The best graphics and physics I have seen in any game atleast in racing games.The game is a different version of Collin Mcrae Rally Dirt.The same difficulty handling etc.
The good thing is u will be able to play online even using the pirated version.COOOOOl...


----------



## arcticflare (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

Is it plain racing or does have any story attached to it like the NFS series?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

nope. it's just plain racing game. But it's the races and the smoothness that surprises you.

Like the Le Mans 24hr race (24 minute in the game). After long long time, I played night racing


----------



## shift (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

can play online with pirated version........... cool thing...........


----------



## desiibond (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

Can't play online with original verion....... coolest thing.....


----------



## paranj (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

leave it. Mods arent visiting the forums i think


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

I'm gonna get it today only!



shift said:


> can play online with pirated version........... cool thing...........


Same was the case with Brain Lara international Cricket 2007,almost all Codemasters
games (pirated ones) can be played online


----------



## paranj (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

thats cuz they dont have CD-Keys like Ubi$hit and Electronic Farts


----------



## Indyan (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

I am gonna get the game soon.


----------



## rockthegod (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

Just finished the game.. playing on through the entire night today.... regardless to say, i stand by my earlier conclusions... it is the BEST racing game yet out for PC in all aspects.... and it replaced my earlier favorite NFS:MW....  Whats special about this game apart from its awesome graphics (looks quite photo-realistic sometimes) and physics is that its gameplay is ultimate smooth and swift.. I just loved driving this.. and it now seems that I might not wanna get back to NFS ever again... I will rate it 9.0/10... a must play for all racing fans...


----------



## shift (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

after 20hrs, i ll smoked all those people online with the full version.............

u knw wat i mean?


----------



## mayanksharma (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

@rockthegod and @desiibond,
Thankks for those convincing words in favour of GRID! I am going for it!!  
Ok, few things...what kind of car modding are we talking about? Rally-ish??  What kind of weather/environment/daytime is in the game? Is it same, throughout the game? And lastly...how many different cars in this one??  
Thanks..


----------



## rockthegod (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

You are welcome.. and yes, the game is worth buying...it is worth every penny...

Screenshots from the demo, i had posted much earlier in the following thread:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=87501

regarding your questions, here are the answers:
1) Car Modding is minimal (not like NFS)... you can change color, vinyl designs but the rest of the car is already pro modded when you buy it. By any way, they look terrific even at 4X MSAA.

2) Some tracks are rally like.. there are drift tracks, races down the mountains, drifts down the mountains, closed-circuit races, open drift races, free-form racing, mountains duels (quite something like what was in NFS carbon but here its better and tougher.., you can actually fall down from the side of the mountain and crash your car accordingly..). 

3) There is no police or anything like that. You just race alone (in drifts) or head-on with other cars. Whats so special is that the car AI is terrific.. they not only race with you but also among themselves.. and with the heavy flyin dust, car parts breaking and flying away.. cars smashing and fighting among themselves.. the experience is simply terrific....

4) You can drive in broad daylight, dusk or at night but that is not under your control. Whats beautiful is the HDR (High dynamic range) lighting so beautifully employed in this game. You can see sun rays tricking through the trees on the road-sides.. sometimes the environments are so amazing that I watched them rather than concentrating on the racing and crashed my car..

5) The Replay thing is awesome.. you can fully control your view and timeline and speed..

6) last of all, all the cars here (I think over 40) are all proper racing cars fully pro modded...

*Official Cars List:
===============*
DALLARA FORMULA 3*
FJ 1000*
BMW 320si
CHEVROLET CORVETTE C5-R*
CHEVROLET CORVETTE C6-R
CHEVROLET CAMARO CONCEPT
CHEVROLET LACETTI
MAZDA 787B
MAZDA RX-7 FD3S
TOYOTA SUPRA
TOYOTA COROLLA GT-S (AE86)
TOYOTA SOARER (JZZ30)
SUBARU IMPREZA
PONTIAC GTO
NISSAN 350Z
NISSAN SILVIA
NISSAN SKYLINE GT-R Z-TUNE
NISSAN R390 GT-1
TVR TUSCAN CHALLENGE*
PORSCHE 911 GT3 RSR*
PANOZ ESPERANTE
SPYKER C8 SPYDER
LAMBORGHINI MURCIELAGO RGT*
ASTON MARTIN DBR9
SALEEN S7R
COURAGE C65*
COURAGE LC70*
LOLA B05/40*
LOLA B06/10*
FORD MUSTANG GT-R CONCEPT
FORD MUSTANG BOSS 302
DORAN RACING JE4*
DODGE VIPER SRT10
MOPAR DODGE CHARGER SRT8 DRIFT
DODGE CHALLENGER CONCEPT
KOENIGSEGG CCXR
KOENIGSEGG CCGT
PAGANI ZONDA R
AUDI R10 TDI*
CREATION CA06/H-JUDD*
JUPITER EAGLERAY MK5*
HONDA NSX-R
PLYMOUTH AAR 'CUDA

*Track List:
==============*
Circuito del Jarama
Nürburgring GP circuit
Donington Park
Istanbul Park
Milan
Le Mans*
Circuit de Spa-Francorchamps
Okutama Grand Circuit*
Yokohama Docks
Shibuya
Mount Haruna
San Francisco
Washington DC
Detroit
Long Beach
Haneda Airport**


----------



## shift (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

what is that thing! the asterik thing on some of the car?

some 1 and some 2


----------



## rockthegod (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

sorry.. the * marked ones are not available in the Nintendo DS version of the game..and ** ones in some other version.... don't remember now...


----------



## desiibond (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*



mayanksharma said:


> @rockthegod and @desiibond,
> Thankks for those convincing words in favour of GRID! I am going for it!!
> Ok, few things...what kind of car modding are we talking about? Rally-ish??  What kind of weather/environment/daytime is in the game? Is it same, throughout the game? And lastly...how many different cars in this one??
> Thanks..


 
No car modding. Just the paint job can be changed It's pure rallyish game.

I think only Le Mans race has a 6 minute night race mode. Rest is pure day racing. Haven't encountered wet track yet. 

It's totally different from NFS.

Environment: bright and very crisp

Car physics: Unlike other game developers, codemasters concentrated car's weight around center of mass. Because of this, the drive feels more realistic and the damage feels more real. In one race, I touched the left barriers and the damage happened to whatever is on the left side like the side mirror, left front wheel, wheel cover etc. Handling the car is little difficult here when compared to NFS:MW. in NFS:MW, the car feels stiff but here it's super smooth and if you do too much left turn, the car will immediately go into a spin. 

GPU Support: NFS:MW struggled to run smoothly on my HD2600XT 512MB card when I played it on 1440x900 resolution with full eye candy on. But for GRID, it looked more realistic, the graphics were superb when compared to NFS:MW. And even at the same resolution with full eye candy on, it was super smooth. Full credit to the codemasters's developers who were able to squeeze the best out of the GPU. First I thought I had to turn down the resolution but I never needed to.  Imaging how it will be to play this game on a 24" monitor with 8800GT+ card 

VFM: Truly worth every penny. Best racing game ever designed for PC. This might even go head to head with Gran Turismo ( car damage and physics in GT5 looks breathtakingly funny)


----------



## rockthegod (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*



desiibond said:


> I think only Le Mans race has a 6 minute night race mode. Rest is pure day racing. Haven't encountered wet track yet.



There are quite a few wet tracks in Japan (Drift on ultra slippery surfaces) which are all in Night Mode.


----------



## paranj (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

GRID is waaaaay better than DiRT(same developers but still. I m not toking abt graphics cuz anyways DiRT was the best-looking racing game out there. I m toking abt the physics, and driving and the super-reallistic tracks. All this was very good in DiRT and is better in GRID.) so what i m saying is GRID is waaaay better than DiRT and DiRT was well...hehe waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better than any NFS games. i hope u get it. Now stop flooding this thread and go download it and play it. 9.5/10. Furcking awesome.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

ah. Didn't reach that stage till now. anyways, thanks for letting know.


----------



## shift (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*



> Now stop flooding this thread and go download it and play it




+1


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

*-1*

the game's worth buying..screenshots really look cool..are codemasters games available in india?i mean original ones for PC?


----------



## paranj (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

buying? who the furck wants to BUY a game? lol buying original games is a sin .


----------



## shift (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*



paranj said:


> buying? who the furck wants to BUY a game? lol buying original games is a sin .



+1

esp. in INIDA


----------



## paranj (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

they cost sooooo much


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

really?
there are many ppl who buy original games..and PC games dont cost much.there are 4-5 great titles released every yr and i think every1 can buy them if u can buy a pc to run it...or was the PC stolen ? 

BTW-U can get games for 700-900 bucks in india..


----------



## paranj (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

ya u are right. i stole it from a near-by store. I put the PC in my pocket when they were not looking lol


----------



## ajaybc (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

+1

I wont buy an original version until the are available for below 300Rs


----------



## shift (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*



ajaybc said:


> +1
> 
> I wont buy an original version until the are available for below 300Rs



not Rs.300. single DVD Rs.100, 2 DVDs Rs.150


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*



paranj said:


> ya u are right. i stole it from a near-by store. I put the PC in my pocket when they were not looking lol


 
lol...why not a 790i , 9800GX2 in tri sli and core 2 extreme?


----------



## paranj (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

^^he didnt have it. Otherwise and if he had it i had to use two pockets


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

780i and 9800 GX2 in pockets?You need to have nono suit with cloak mode on to steal such stuff in daylight


----------



## paranj (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

^^I have biiiiiiiigggggggggggggg pockets. Nano suit? I stitched it. if u want one, i can courier u one


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

^^^

I thought we were to discuss bout GRID .


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

You can't spare Rs. 650 to buy GRID? Sigh!

Stop making excuses about games being costly in India. All those who are downloading GRID are pirates to the core if they think Rs. 650 is costly!


----------



## Hitboxx (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

Omg, what? only Rs 650? really..? Do prices differ across cities? I wonder what it will be here in Bangalore then. I hope this is like the entire she bang of the game right?! I will buy it tomorrow, game appears to be very good.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

Yes, as far as I know, the game is ultra cheap on the PC though the PS3 and Xbox 360 version cost 2499/-

My Xbox 360 retail review copy should be arriving any time now.


----------



## Hitboxx (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*



hari_sanker_r said:


> ^ thanks for the warning....


Keep your offtopic posts from the thread. Every member on the forum knows talking/sharing piracy is not acceptable on the forums and goes against the rules. You're not happy, fine by us, leave the forum and go do on some other place where it is allowed, we won't miss you. If it's hard for you, let me know, I will happily kick your teeth off the forum but don't mock any mod for no apparent reason.


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

what ?? just 650 bucks ?
damn..5 mins ago i paid 2k to order this game for xbox 360


----------



## Hitboxx (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

Yep, the console versions appear to be higher priced than the PC one, sorry


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

lol
also this thread needs a lot of cleaning


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

last pg. was ok, but this page has so much of spam

--------------

whats rallyish about this game?

does this game have point to point race track (or dirt track). btw post some cock-pit views in wet race

btw does the "wiper" work?

CMR Dirt is a rally game, so stop comparing other racing games with it.

finally NFS has a challenger,, lets hope EA brings a awesome NFS.

btw, no body is talking about the "team mate" thingy of this game. & what bout the story, i guess the driver (player) goes frm continent to continent to race.

are you all playing rip sh..


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

Dude, I have posted our review just a couple pages back. It's based on the PC review copy we got from the publisher. You will find all your answers there.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*



> *theangrypixel.com/blog/2008/05/31/review-race-driver-grid-pc/
> 
> ...The AI racers are challenging and aggressive. Though at lower difficulty levels they’ll allow you to pass them, it gets harder to get past them as the difficulty ramps up. If need be, they will push you off the track and will take full advantage of your mistakes




gotta get this game soon

reminds me of nfs pu

------------

no one has so far talked bout the team mate stuff

this game looks 100% nfs like, why ppl r sayin its "rally type"
btw, can we drift in normal race tracks, or is it a "different mode" like in NFS games ?


hmm, lets wait for F1 to arrive, it'll als employ similar AI


----------



## mayanksharma (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

@desiibond & @rockthegod,
Many many thanks for explaining everything so nicely, buddies.  
Ok, one last thing...i have 8600GT!  Do you think, the game will run ok? I mean, i've o/c'ed the hell outta it.. , Crysis is running good @1024x768 with everything high except AA. I mentioned this, to just give an idea. 
Thanks again buddies..


----------



## shift (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*



mayanksharma said:


> Ok, one last thing...i have 8600GT!  Do you think, the game will run ok? I mean, i've o/c'ed the hell outta it..


 

even with nvidia 7 series card, the graphic is awesome.........


----------



## ajaybc (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*



mayanksharma said:


> @desiibond & @rockthegod,
> Many many thanks for explaining everything so nicely, buddies.
> Ok, one last thing...i have 8600GT!  Do you think, the game will run ok? I mean, i've o/c'ed the hell outta it.. , Crysis is running good @1024x768 with everything high except AA. I mentioned this, to just give an idea.
> Thanks again buddies..



It will work.But turn off AA or ur card will suffer.Also I have overclocked my card to hell.So very time i exit th game I have to face that damn BSOD.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

^^ no need to turn off AA. My 2600XT is running it will full eye candy on at 1440x900 reso. So, 8600GT also should be able to easily run the game at the same resolution.


----------



## xbonez (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

very nice game...i'm thoroughly enjoying it.

until now, the max score by me in a single drift combo is 1,65,600


----------



## hsr (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID? - Demo only!*

<OFFTOPIC> : Okay, i'm back in business </OFFTOPIC> 
GRID is somewhat more on effects and damage details, not based on gameplay qualities like handling force feedback etc... Too much of graphics loaded onto it!
But it can never be a competent to NFS series....


----------



## Tiger (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

GRID have awesome graphics and stuffs but it will make you feel as a complete rookie in racing because the controls are so accurate not like NFS


----------



## hsr (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

+1 with Tiger
Offtopic : How did you manage to get tiger as usr name?


----------



## shift (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

Online Rank : Jr Rookie


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

Ordered GRID for my Xbox 360!!
BTW My Xbox 360 was giving RROD's and I didn;t try to get it fixed.
Today,in Hope of getting it to work so that I can play GTA IV,I Powered it on and it worked!
I played for 7-8 Hours(I mean played for 3 hours and kept it on for 4 hours for checking if RROD's are gone or not).And my Xbox 360(modded) was imported from Singapore and supports NTSC/J.Later i modded it.today I tried an original PAL DVD(Lost Planet) and it worked.Earlier  before modding it didn't but today it did!
Sorry for the offtopic post but I'm EXCITED!

Also ordered GTA IV!


----------



## ajaybc (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*



Sunny1211993 said:


> Also ordered GAT IV!



u mean GTA 4?


----------



## Tiger (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*



hari_sanker_r said:


> +1 with Tiger
> Offtopic : How did you manage to get tiger as usr name?



I just typed in that name during registration and i got it  no special efforts


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*



ajaybc said:


> u mean GTA 4?


Yea GTA IV


----------



## mayanksharma (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

@shift & @desiibond,
Thanks again buddies.  I'll report back as soon as i play it on my machine. 
@ajaybc,
What? A BSOD..? I dont think...this has anything to do with GPU O/Cing! Does this happen with every game? 
Btw, could u mention ur 8600GT clocks??


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

Modded console eh? It's in stark contrast to your signature Sunny.


----------



## hsr (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

Well, how many of you can rate this game on basis of gameplay, graphics, usefullness, compatibility and UI ?
Mine are:
gameplay 5/10 
graphics 8/10
usefullness 2/10
compatibility and UI 8.5/10

Overall : 5.8/10


----------



## xbonez (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

gameplay : 8 /10
graphics : 9/10
usefullness : never gonna be a professional race driver, so i s'pose 0/10

overall : 8.5/10


----------



## paranj (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

Gameplay(racing genre in mind) 9/10
Graphics 9/10
Usefulnees - 0/10
Compatibility and UI 9/10

Final - 8.9/10


----------



## desiibond (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID? - Demo only!*



hari_sanker_r said:


> <OFFTOPIC> : Okay, i'm back in business </OFFTOPIC>
> GRID is somewhat more on effects and damage details, not based on gameplay qualities like handling force feedback etc... Too much of graphics loaded onto it!
> But it can never be a competent to NFS series....


 
It already is making inroads into NFS's territory.

How many gamers here said a good thing about Prostreet and how many really liked Carbon??

Look at the response for GRID. Whoever played it responded with +ve feedback. Moreover, they will be bringing in F1 next year. Codemasters will soon take the racing genre crown from EA. 

You didn't like the gameplay coz it's totally un-NFS style. You can't drive the car like the way you do in NFS. here, you need to accurate. one wrong move and your car will be doing 360


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

Played the game.Man!Visuals are awesome,gameplay is good too.
IMO this is the first racing game with such realistic graphics.Pro Street sucks big time!


----------



## xbonez (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

i'd any day play Grid over Pro Street


----------



## Indyan (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

I am finding it really hard controll with a keyboard. Its definitely much harder than Dirt.


----------



## paranj (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

hey wud it fell better with a Wheel?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

^^not sure. Theoretically, it should


----------



## xbonez (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

it doesn't detect my gamepad


----------



## desiibond (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

^^model number?


----------



## xbonez (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

some local chinese make one....but it worked with FIFA 07,08, NFS (MW, C and PS) and most other games too. it gets detected in 'Game Controllers; in Control Panel

In Grid, when I go to Control Setup and try to redefine keys, it does not respond to my gamepad


----------



## ajaybc (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

IAm in the second season and cannot complete that demolition derby.


----------



## xbonez (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

i'm having trouble in drift races...difficult to manage them with keyboard


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*



paranj said:


> hey wud it fell better with a Wheel?


get a branded wheel (logitech...) . 
codeM games dont usually detect chinese make wheels.

about gamepad, it should detect, as DiRT detected my chinese g-pad 
(but i played DiRT on Vista & vista's g-pad drivers  )

btw Grid is also a arcade racer, some ppl complaining that its tough n' all (handling) ... - just play for a while, you'll get the hang of it.


----------



## paranj (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

Which wheel u guys recommand?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

if you have money go for Logitech G25 (~24k)

check this link *www.logitech.com/index.cfm/gaming/pc_gaming/wheels/&cl=in,en


----------



## paranj (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

lol i m not a billionare! suggest me under 5k.


----------



## Indyan (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

All the online shopping websites seems to house only the cordless version of Logitech Rumblepad. Can't find the corded version anywhere.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*



paranj said:


> lol i m not a billionare! suggest me under 5k.



check that link, other logitech models are listed & google for their price



Indyan said:


> All the online shopping websites seems to house only the cordless version of Logitech Rumblepad. Can't find the corded version anywhere.



link frm logitech's site

*shopping.rediff.com/shop/store.jsp?strfnbr=2322

*www.theitdepot.com/Logitech/subcategries.php?cate_id=6&subcate_id=18

@paranj
the logitech wheel start at 2.5k (check the second link for cheapr price)

sorry the g25 costs ~17k


----------



## paranj (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

thanks


----------



## Indyan (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

Both of them list the cordless version of the rumblepad.
Not the corded.

Anyway, I am not yet sure if I want to spend 1k+ on a gamepad. If I do I will probably go for Saitek P2600 Rumble.


----------



## hmphfpolo (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

am using Saitek P2600 Rumble


----------



## Indyan (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*



hmphfpolo said:


> am using Saitek P2600 Rumble


How is it?


----------



## hmphfpolo (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*



Indyan said:


> How is it?



most people say that the cars in GRID is very hard to control using gamepad even if it is calibrated using windows default....

but this P2600 Rumble comes with its own Calibration software....

for me, i say its very good.... 


what i hate most is that the left and right handle is too far from each other and i dnt think the FPS button is not necessary 

and the direction button breaks easily....i've superglued it twice


----------



## paranj (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

^rofl

guys buy the Logitech Rumblepad, its very good for this game.


----------



## amitash (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

mine are
gameplay 8/10 
graphics 9/10
usefullness 0/10
compatibility and UI 2/10

Overall : 7.5/10

GRID does not have crossfire.sli support so i have to disable it AND since i have onboard crossfire i have to turn off AA AND it crashes under vista....so compatibility stinks. Hoping for a patch soon.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

As far as I have seen, the standard Xbox 360 controller is by far the best controller. For those who like it, I suppose it will make for a good choice to get itf or your PC as well.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

Getting it nowwww..!!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

Alright I just got back from an hour after crashing & burning on this game.My words are......there are no bloody words.

Man I'm left speechless.This game is brilliant.I salute you codemasters as yours is the first "THE" most realistic racing game I have seen till now (GT fans stay away).This game has everything.Graphics,Physics,mind blowing sound & heck even time reversal feature(neat!).Played it @1280x1024 with 2X MSAA & the game looked gorgeous as heaven.The only downside is that it's a simulation driving which makes it insanely difficult to drive.I guess it's now time to get myself the controller again.But man this game puts every other race title back there to shame.EA you can rest in piece now.

Ok time to hit the break as I am beginning to sound like a fanboy.But who cares? People please get this game as it's worth every single penny you pay.


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

^^yeah i sure will, but not now. Need some spare time to play it (september-october)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

^Whatever you do, get a controller lest you end up breaking your directional keys on your keyboard.The drifting is way too much for this game & hence if you are a rookie at simulation driving then this would be very tough nut to crack.

Can anyone provide some tips for steep turns? Should I use the handbrake or leave the acceleration & hit the normal brakes to turn?


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

am not amateur, played CMR and MotoGP (though these were bikes). Though i played them using keyboard.

I used to diagonally turn the steep ones, using handbrake and acceleration combo

watch tokyo drift to get the gist of


----------



## paranj (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

^^I just completed MotoGP 07 and it has very hard turning system too


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

^^its easy, just that start from one side of the turn and halfway come at the center of road then when the turn is about to complete go to other extreme.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

@allwyndlima, Grid is a ARCADE racer, its not even half sim. (as discussed in rsc forums).

if you talk of sim., nothing comes close to *GTR2*, Grid will look like "road fighter" (yea, that 8bit game)

Grid & NFS PS fall in same category = 1/2 arcade + 1/2 sim like.




T159 said:


> ^^its easy, just that start from one side of the turn and halfway come at the center of road then when the turn is about to complete go to other extreme.



outside-inside-outside


----------



## bikdel (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

^^ i have a passionate corner for arcade flavour though...


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

can we do 360 turns in grid???

go fast - handbrake & turn to one dir. till car does 360

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nxc6YEhD3f8
wow, downhill at night

reminds me of Initial-D


----------



## xbonez (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

online play is amazing fun

*img90.imageshack.us/img90/2788/clipboard34dv0.th.jpg


----------



## moshel (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

how many of you have u played with a racing wheel and finished the game nd how many widout the racing wheel?

is it easy to play without a racing wheel? i had bought DiRt the last time around but didnt play more than 2 levels..........does this have the same kind of gameplay as DiRt??



allwyndlima said:


> Can anyone provide some tips for steep turns? Should I use the handbrake or leave the acceleration & hit the normal brakes to turn?



steep as in going up or going down??

while ur going upwards and theres a turning, when u reach near the top just leave the accelerator and lightly apply normal brakes, that way ur car wont jump and u will be able to take an immediate turn easily.

when going downwards, do the same as above, leave the accelaration and hit the brakes little harder.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

^My bad.Allow me to rephrase that.How do you turn successfully towards long curves or turns? I tried a couple of times & the handbrake just doesn't feel right.I have to leave the acceleration entirely.Also the my Supra just spins out of control after I crash into someone & try to regain control.It keep doing circles even though I only hold down the acceleration button.Man this game sure needs a lot of practice.Anyone up for online play?


----------



## hmphfpolo (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*



allwyndlima said:


> Anyone up for online play?


 
 me me me


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

turns should be taken *SIDEWAYS*


----------



## moshel (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*



allwyndlima said:


> ^My bad.Allow me to rephrase that.How do you turn successfully towards long curves or turns? I tried a couple of times & the handbrake just doesn't feel right.I have to leave the acceleration entirely.Also the my Supra just spins out of control after I crash into someone & try to regain control.It keep doing circles even though I only hold down the acceleration button.Man this game sure needs a lot of practice.Anyone up for online play?



for long curves, take the inside line going into the turning and put very low steering, the car will turn and alongwith it, it will move to the outer line on the new road from where u can hit full gas.

_It keep doing circles even though I only hold down the acceleration button_
when in an accident, leave the accelerator until ur car becomes stable again and then hit the gas slowly.

btw the above two hints and the one given previously are very common ones. this strategy is for all car racing games in general.

i got the game and man this one is hard...there are pretty good options like setting the deadzone for steering, acceleration and braking. I tweaked with these little bit and now i feel better control.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

^Thanks mate.I believe I am slowly getting the hang of it.I switched to manual gear system & that gave me a bit better control.I throttle the gear to 5 as the race starts & surprisingly the car doesn't spin as much as it used to in the auto mode.I guess it's mainly because the acceleration pick up is very instant in auto mode.Trying to slide across the edges but still having grave difficulties.Coming from a NFS & Burnout background this one feels extremely different.The controls are very sensitive.Can you post some of your advanced control setting?

@s18000rpm: This game doesn't feel anything like an arcade racing game.It's control system & steering response is unlike any arcade racers.The regular arcade games _a la_ NFS are somewhat easy to handle & tame the cars but riding cars in GRID is as good as trying to ride a mad bull.


----------



## moshel (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

here u go...

i tweaked these settings until i got a setting with which i was comfortable...

so just play around and see what suits u best.

Best Luck!


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

@allwyndlima,
Ive asked the same q in the racin game discuss thread. Got no response and thanks to that i had to try some on me own.

I switched off/on some options on the "Driving Assist" menu. Got my car's stability back and also some "respect points"

Manual driving is not everyone's cup of tea


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

LOOOOL
damn, this is arcade racers ka baap 

my chinese controller suks, the input is delayed & wen the car finally turs, it turns too fast 

anyone for online racing

if i get disconnected, then its not my fault, its BSNL, it dies frequently.

==================================

Custom Presets For Gamepads / Wheels

*community.codemasters.com/forum/showthread.php?t=286996

handling a muscle car seems easy

tinckerd around tinckerd around with gamepad settings, finally got a set up which is in "ok" state. (for chinese g-pad that is)


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

finally got digit ,
installed GRID.tough to play with a keyboard.but easy with a gamepad.


----------



## xbonez (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

its pretty playable with keyboard too


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/DSC06549_1024x683.JPG*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/DSC06552_1024x683.JPG

*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/DSC06558_1024x683.JPG*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/DSC06559_1024x683.JPG*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/DSC06555_1024x683.JPG*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/DSC06556_1024x683.JPG*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/DSC06557_1024x683.JPG*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/DSC06554_1024x683.JPG*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/DSC06554_1024x683-20080618040046.jpg*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/DSC06553_1024x683.JPG

*s3.supload.com/free/DSC06554_1024x683-20080618040046.jpg/view/ 
*s3.supload.com/free/DSC06557_1024x683.JPG/view/ 
Free Image Host

i won only in Nurbugring track (gtr2 experience)
with muscle cars, i went opposite direction & crashed head on

chinese gamepad suk with codeM games


----------



## moshel (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

somebody pls give me tips for japanese races...especially the drift ones..im very bad at drift...

also how many of you hav won le mans....man that race is sooo painful, and it becomes difficult at night..i hardly ever finish the race...so anyone pls give me tips for that..if any..


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

if codeM had opened the pits, it'd have been awesome, coz driving around 24mins,/2hrs.. wil b'com boring.

is it just me or happens with all, after 3-5lap at le-mans, the lvl of grip reduces. (wit minimal damage).


----------



## shift (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

for freestyle drifting, instead of here and there, make a drift point, like, drift round a building to score maximum combo


----------



## Faun (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*



s18000rpm said:


> if codeM had opened the pits, it'd have been awesome, coz driving around 24mins,/2hrs.. wil b'com boring.
> 
> is it just me or happens with all, after 3-5lap at le-mans, the lvl of grip reduces. (wit minimal damage).


you playin on x3000 ?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

^nope, on laptop
hp dv9704 [8600gs gfx., 2gb ram & c2d]


----------



## Faun (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

^^k lol


----------



## xbonez (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

w00t!! broke the 2 million barrier in drift points....was a four lap race

*img233.imageshack.us/img233/1267/clipboard37bj3.th.jpg


----------



## rockthegod (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

^^^ I am at least in the range of 20 million.. online though...


----------



## xbonez (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

^^ oh, cr@p! 20 mil in one race...darn! and i was getting happy...


----------



## rockthegod (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

^^ and yet the f0kers online with Superstar ratings always beat my score.. they trail in the range of 30-35 million in 3-4 lap drift tracks in ranked servers... and I always get beaten to 4-5th position...   I guess its better to drift with a gamepad... drifting with keyboard...it makes fingers tiresome enough after a while....


----------



## xbonez (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

yeah...i use a keyboard too....gamepad or steering wheel wud be much better


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

^if its a branded gamepad (logitech/microsoft...) then only it'd work fine.

or curse the codeM devs like me


----------



## xbonez (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

thats what i'm doing...my chinese gamepad doesn't even get detected


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

^using XP or Vista?

works for me. on Vista i didnt install any g-pad drivers, vista installed generic drivers....


----------



## xbonez (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

xp...gamepad detected by comp and works in ALL other games but Grid


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*



moshel said:


> salso how many of you hav won le mans....man that race is sooo painful, and it becomes difficult at night..i hardly ever finish the race...so anyone pls give me tips for that..if any..



love some tips, ne1?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

le-mans = endurance race.
so, the more you preserve the car, the higher the chances of finishing the race

btw, noticed there's no penalty for 'cutting the track' 

so far, i've observed, AI slow down a lot when nearing a turn/corner, so if you kno the track, keep a good momentum while entering & exiting the corner. (this is how i've overtaken podium ai's)
for tat- dont press the brake when the corenr is jus 50ft away, slow the car a bit at 150-100ft, then accelerate to enter corner- decelerate if too much speed (no brakin)-acc. again in exiting.

brake early, accelerate early.

if you dont kno le-mans track very well,  get a GTR2 +le-mans track mod + GTR2 TC mod(very faast + bit arcady car mod) & then practice.

so far, i win only in nurburgrin track only, finished in podium at spa.
can we adjust number of AI's in quick race to practice the track a bit?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

Mods: Please change the title of this thread to GRID official thread



s18000rpm said:


> le-mans = endurance race.
> so, the more you preserve the car, the higher the chances of finishing the race
> 
> btw, noticed there's no penalty for 'cutting the track'
> ...



Handbrake is very very important in Le Man's Race to stay well ahead of the other cars in your group.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*



s18000rpm said:


> btw, noticed there's no penalty for 'cutting the track'


But those slow u down and spins u outacontrol.! 

+1 for other pointers.

What driving assists are really needed?
Can one have a semi-auto transmission?
In Manual transmission, if one can get it right is much fruitful than AT?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

manual always pays off, better speed & control.

no semi-auto in grid
about cutting track, try it in chicanes & turns where there's no gravel trap or grass.
(i tried it at spa, le-mans(chicanes), & in nurburgring for fun )

GRID Launcher



> Features
> 
> Launches GRID [Full version] with the option to choose different resolutions, refresh rates, aspect ratios, gamma levels as well as specifying whether it runs full screen and with VSync turned on.
> 
> ...



==============================

WOOOOT 

GRID Launcher rocks 

i disabled hrd & blur effect & now the car control with gamepad is nicccccce 

went for 2nd drift session & score 6lakh pts,  & won in Spa 

*img83.imageshack.us/img83/7089/gridddot0.th.jpg


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

^thanks


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

man, after disabling hdr & blur, the game looks better (i'm playin on laptop).
gamepad response is lottttt better than before.

i'd suggest the guys who faced similar prblm like mine, try that tool & disable hdr...

ranked at 470th LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

one more thing i observed - when starting race, try to  block the other AI's way (quickly), &  if you didnt clear a corner well & if AI's are coming to overtake, just block their way, they'll slow down & you retain your position.
(works in hard mode)

really missing semi-auto 

===================
anyone for online MP?


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

what sense does it makes to not allow to gear up. The f kin gear just revvs madly when you start, it would help if one can shift UP before "it" reaches the red line.

stupidity. And this makes the game difficult?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Anyone play GRID?*

missing semi-auto, coz when cornering, sometimes to avoid crashing or running wide we've to slow the car. problem starts here, the car just remains in same gear & chugs slowly to good speed & hard to control at higher gear-slow speed , if for semi-auto, we just shift down - get back to racing speed in no time.

============
btw, in hard mode, just drive on "racing line", AI wont dare to overtake you


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jun 21, 2008)

is this "racing line" the tire marks on the tracks?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 21, 2008)

^ya

man, i hate bsnl, getting disconnected between each post
cant even play online

btw, i'l be online in grid after 12, anyone for MP, notify here


----------



## shift (Jun 21, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> btw, i'l be online in grid after 12, anyone for MP, notify here


 
me me me


btw lets have a tournament someday.............*what u say guys???*


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 22, 2008)

bsnl has gone nuts

more than 20times it got disconnected in last ~2hrs

i'm off with grid frm 2morow.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 24, 2008)

How to SWAP CARS



> e.g. a Mustang GTR in a touring car race.
> 
> Here's how it's done:
> 
> ...


----------



## Faun (Jun 24, 2008)

lol...i remember doing same in one of the game,dun remember if it was NFS, yeah it was hot pursuit 2. I changed the engines, lolz, it was fun. Edited price too to 0.

PS: I completed the game without any cheats before, and still play it today unmoded/unhacked


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 25, 2008)

*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/gridnewmp00011.JPG
Free Image Host

38X combo with toyota corolla (Multiplayer)


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 25, 2008)

everybody here is going gaga over the Grid but I wasn't impressed by the game. I played for only 10 mins. and had friggin 15 crashes. I'm using XBOX 360 controller to play it and slight twitch on the analog stick sends the car into the wall. Even while trying to accelerate I end up doing a doughnut. I aced at NFS games and love them, dunno what's up with the GRID?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 25, 2008)

^^ That's because you are addicted to un-natural driving style of NFS, where the physics is unrealistic. It's called arcade recing.  GRID is more of a simracing kind of game and you need to work hard earlier on.


----------



## xbonez (Jun 25, 2008)

btw, you don't necesarrily need a controller or steering wheel to play Grid...i have almost finished Grid (one race remains), with just a keayboard...its may be a little harder, but its playable...controlling the Formula 3 car with a keyboard is a royal PITA though


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 25, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ^^ That's because you are addicted to un-natural driving style of NFS, where the physics is unrealistic. It's called arcade recing.  GRID is more of a simracing kind of game and you need to work hard earlier on.


If I mentioned NFS that doesn't means I'm only a Arcade racer lover. I've PS2 and played both Gran Turismo 3 and 4 on it and achieved 100% completion. On PS3 waiting for GT5 so its not that I can't play driving sims, infact I like 'em too, improves upon my real world driving but Grid is totally something different.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jun 26, 2008)

Rudick said:


> Grid is totally something different.



U need to give it some time.
The game looks damn nice.
Just practise the turns and it will be fine.


----------



## Beta Waves (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey i have a question .. well it might be stupid but help me out ...
In the graphics settings option which is the key to access the advanced settings. It shows up arrow but if i press up it simply moves to the next option. First of all does the game allow to modify any other graphics settings other than the one displayed.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 27, 2008)

Beta Waves said:


> Hey i have a question .. well it might be stupid but help me out ...
> In the graphics settings option which is the key to access the advanced settings. It shows up arrow but if i press up it simply moves to the next option. First of all does the game allow to modify any other graphics settings other than the one displayed.


that arrow key must be "shift" key.

btw try this tool to adjust the gfx. settings

*GRID Launcher*



> Features
> 
> Launches GRID [Full version] with the option to choose different resolutions, refresh rates, aspect ratios, gamma levels as well as specifying whether it runs full screen and with VSync turned on.
> 
> ...


----------



## Beta Waves (Jun 27, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> that arrow key must be "shift" key.
> 
> btw try this tool to adjust the gfx. settings
> 
> *GRID Launcher*



Hey thanks yes the key was Shift. And that tool was superb 

I cranked up all the graphics details to high. The game looks awesome. After playing this i feel NFS series is really dumb. Though this game is not easy as NFS but its really fun.
And the car handling is lot better than Dirt.

I did not even complete Dirt. I will start that again []


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 27, 2008)

GRID is doing well coz of no decent NFS titles for two years.

nfs pro street ~ grid

both have same(almost) ...
=>career mode
=>damage (grid is better)
=>team audio (voice) = gay in both, so repetitive
=> closed circuit racing

i guess the ppl bashing "nfs"  all of a sudden are just PLASTIC 

when it comes to handling, i feel nfs-ps was better

i drove a corvette in lemans - spa,  that car handled like a drunk elephant
whats up with codies, racing in some american street track with a GT1 class car


so far i like nismo GTR, when coming out of corner, that car allows counter streeing=exiting "sideways".


btw, in a two race event, in 2nd race, the car (bmw 3 wtcc) handles like a F3000 (always)


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jun 28, 2008)

That's what I was trying to say earlier. I've played both NFS games and Gran Turismo series and have experience in the both type of handling, Arcade and Sim but the car handling in GRID. its like driving on Ice with Zero tread tires and insanely sensitive power steering. Because of the car handling only, irrespective of the car class I've un- installed and re-installed the game 3 times. If $h1t doesn't works out this time, I'm digging up my copy of Pro Street and Carbon


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 28, 2008)

if the controls are over sensitive, try to get rid of some gfx. oopmh

try that tool

for me, the moment i killed hdr effect & blur, the controls became less "over sensitive" & the cars are controlable.

before doing these, you can also try to tincker around the steering deadzone...

=================
whom have you hired as your team mate?

i hired the italian guy.

i hate racing in american tracks wit fast cars
all i have to do is cruise to finish line in top 5, that guy wins most of the time & my team's at top.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jun 28, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> GRID is doing well coz of no decent NFS titles for two years.



+1

And I don't think this "good looking" game will fill the excitement that was Roadrash, NFS Porsche, any other classic racing title

This empty space can be used be desi firms if they put their mind to it


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

GRID is gr8 

u just three C's to play it (Concentration, Conviction and well Controller) 

and dont forget heave metal, hard/alternative rock muzic 8)


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 9, 2008)

forgot about this thread 

GRiD - Night Racing MOD



> So you want to race your favourite track in the middle of the night?
> Well now you can.
> 
> Download: Nightracing.zip (288KB)
> ...


*community.codemasters.com/forum/showthread.php?t=300963


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 9, 2008)

I tried the demo of GRID, & frankly it's not for me. I have to be very accurate & I am also using a XBOX 360 controller. Seems like Simulation based car racing games don't entise me that much. I miss breaking things so now going to Flatout Carnage. GRID isn't for me.

Although I just love the visuals, really nice render & game engine


----------



## Shloeb (Aug 9, 2008)

^^ Thanks for that. I'll surely try. 

By the way GRID is a gr8 game i know its a bit difficult. But its difficult because of the AI they are really skilled. I have to try my best in most of the races and have to use the flashbacks too. 
I use a keyboard in GRID. I find that easier. I use the GamePad only in case of drifting. I have hired a US Driver "Tom Rockford". He has 65% wins. Most of the times he's just behind me (2nd position). 

The most annoying part i find is the 24 hrs Le Mans. It give u a lot of cash and rep so i have to race it every time. I have completed it 6 times and won in my class. (M in 7th season) I am getting bored with it. It has become too easy but its too long. 
One question: *How many of u do this 24 hr LeMans?*


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> if the controls are over sensitive, try to get rid of some gfx. oopmh
> 
> try that tool
> 
> ...



i also hired Gianni Fazio but most of the time he gets totalled by me only


----------



## Shloeb (Aug 9, 2008)

First time i also hired this guy Fazio but he always came last so fired him and replaced him with Tom Rockford. His every characteristic is really good.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

^^nope, Fazio is the most balanced guy ..... and i myself has only one skill ... AGRESSIVENESS ..... the ones who hav played with me knw abt it


----------



## Shloeb (Aug 9, 2008)

Fazio???? His every trait is down to the bottom except a few things. Just search for 65-70% wins and increase the signing amount and u'll find better ppl.  unless u want FREE MAAL like Fazio.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

Fazio alwyz earns $0 frm sponsors  ..... anywyz i dnt care abt te teammate .....  i alwyz cum first ... and im content


----------



## Shloeb (Aug 9, 2008)

Tommy earns about 70,000 dollars from sponsors. hehe


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

lol

coolest GRID pic -

*img291.imageshack.us/img291/5333/grid2008080915405838kv9.jpg

:d:d :d:d :d:d :d:d 8)8)


----------



## Shloeb (Aug 9, 2008)

U have a ripped version from skullptura?? Me too.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 9, 2008)

Shloeb said:


> U have a ripped version from skullptura?? Me too.


Same here!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

wow , u all are 'chuppa-rustams'


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 9, 2008)

Please refrain from posting the scene pics dude.It could get you into trouble.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 9, 2008)

that italian guy is strongest in "tuner class".
american muscle racing is a bit easy, but if you finish at top, your teammate will come in top 5

tho tat italian guy never wins any money frm sponsors.

i'm pretty strong with european tracks, like nurburgring, spa, le mans...


----------



## Shloeb (Aug 9, 2008)

U ppl didn't asnwer my question.


> The most annoying part i find is the 24 hrs Le Mans. It give u a lot of cash and rep so i have to race it every time. I have completed it 6 times and won in my class. (M in 7th season) I am getting bored with it. It has become too easy but its too long.
> One question: *How many of u do this 24 hr LeMans?*


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

^^ i never played a single 24hr LeMans .......im also in the 7th season.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 9, 2008)

Shloeb said:


> U ppl didn't asnwer my question.


i used to race it

but opeted for 24mins. & above version.

it takes lot of time to climb up the "grid" when you start at bottom in ur class.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

upping some screenies of mine (reduced to 640x480, original size 1440x900)

*i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/paranj/1.jpg

I WANT TO COME FIRST 

*i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/paranj/2.jpg

shattered windows 

*i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/paranj/3.jpg

DRIFT DRIFT DRIFT 

*i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/paranj/5.jpg

so many cars 

*i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/paranj/6.jpg

bigger DRIFT DRIFT DRIFT 

*i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/paranj/7.jpg

I'll beat u all sh1theads 

*i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/paranj/4.jpg

I told u 

*i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/paranj/8.jpg

i won so much money $$$


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

*i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/paranj/9.jpg

my sh1tty partner, Gianni Fazio 

now ur turn guys, up some screenies


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 9, 2008)

use this site - www.imageshack.us - to upload your pics, then use the "thumbnail" code & copy paste here


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

^^ i knw abt it but this looks better, dznt it ?? ok still i'll use the thumbnail feat. frm imageshack


----------



## Shloeb (Aug 10, 2008)

[URL=*img217.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lemanswinneryn1.jpg]*img217.imageshack.us/img217/2795/lemanswinneryn1.th.jpg[/URL]
LeMans winner.  Was difficult because all the cars in my class were faster than me so i had to stop them from overtaking me.
[URL=*img231.imageshack.us/my.php?image=77605284qs1.jpg]*img231.imageshack.us/img231/4092/77605284qs1.th.jpg[/URL]
Hard cash!!! 
[URL=*img148.imageshack.us/my.php?image=77476350pf5.jpg]*img148.imageshack.us/img148/1396/77476350pf5.th.jpg[/URL]
My Partner also earns equal. 
[URL=*img148.imageshack.us/my.php?image=98990844bh1.jpg]*img148.imageshack.us/img148/7841/98990844bh1.th.jpg[/URL]
Starting last everytime. 
*img227.imageshack.us/my.php?image=46217473wj2.jpg*img227.imageshack.us/img227/3205/46217473wj2.th.jpg
But a winner after all.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 11, 2008)

I am in the 13th season.Played all races @ Savage and Drift Battle @ Extreme.
My team is currently 4th in terms of money earned.

Few screenies.

Thats the no. of trophies.
*img504.imageshack.us/img504/5448/grid2008081101020884lt7.th.jpg

Driffffttttt
*img504.imageshack.us/img504/9669/grid2008072520314447zs9.th.jpg

No. 1
*img517.imageshack.us/img517/4142/grid2008081101054182ip2.th.jpg

Drift Battle 
*img504.imageshack.us/img504/5285/grid2008072520303587hg5.th.jpg


Will post others later.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 11, 2008)

^^Nice ones amrawtanshx.  I will also post more sometimes.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 25, 2008)

_*Race Driver: GRID™ 
Downloadable content*_

The first downloadable content pack for Race Driver: GRIDTM, the summer’s hit game that made racing exciting again, is coming this autumn. The *‘8 Ball’* pack includes two new online events and eight stunning new cars:



> *McLaren F1 GTR* - The McLaren F1 GTR wrote itself into the history books as the only GT car to ever win Le Mans and is considered one of the finest examples of automotive engineering in history.
> 
> *TVR Cerbera Speed 12 *- The TVR 12 smashes past 60 MPH in just under 3 seconds. Production models were planned, but they were considered too powerful to sell to the general public.
> 
> ...



*www.codemasters.com/news/?showarticle=11905


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 25, 2008)

^Thanks for the info.


----------

